

Client-side implementation of Reddit's ranking algorithm - uggedal
http://nith-reddit.appspot.com/

======
uggedal
Simple Reddit clone implemented for a lecture I held for university students.
It runs on AppEngine and the source can be found here:
<http://bitbucket.org/uggedal/nith/src/tip/nith-reddit/>

Novel feature: I implemented the hot algorithm in JavaScript. When stories are
voted up/down they are resorted client-side.

